# 10 second Golf at Waterfest (Lugtronic tuned



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

Blue golf

•12v 2.8 liter VR6
•Stock pistons and rods
•Stock VR6 head w/ valve springs
•TT 288 Camshafts
•Clutchnet Red Single plate Clutch
•AP Tuning 4 Speed Gearset
•DSS Stage 5 Axles
•MT 24.5" Tires on 13" Wheels
•M20 Motorsports Intake
•Kinetic Exhaust Manifold
•Precision 67/65 T4 Turbo
•Bosch 044 Fuel Pumps
•Siemens 840cc Fuel Injectors
•E85 Fuel


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Lugtronic is no fkn joke. :thumbup:


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

we dont like to refer to timmys car as a "blue golf" anymore. from know on it will be called "gti azul"
thanks


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

:thumbup: Nice

What's with all the smoke at the top end of the track?


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

Assuming it pushed a gasket, hurting a piston I think based on Tim's "wtb" thread.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

AKA the "Mullen Monster"

Took out a piston (finally)

*** EDIT *** naaa, it just did a "Waterfest Hotel Burnout" on the top end, lol.


Motor was from a junkyard, its 2+ years old. It's been partially digesting it's own oil for those 2 years, and has run 10.3 seconds and 150.6 MPH.

Timmy has another stock piston fired in there form MIR this weekend. Looking to drop some of those pesky tenth's off of the ET.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

:thumbup: :heart: my Lugtronic 

Will be intouch after my wedding... My jetta will be needing a Lugnuts tune!


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

As usual were lacking vidoes from the event. Can't find any of the first round i ran a 10.3. Best i have is this [email protected]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXUOo17l-L4&feature=related


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

Best estimate on HP for this car?


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

About 660-675 whp


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

lugnuts said:


> About 660-675 whp


As a mechanical engineer, I believe that IC engines are typically built to a safety/design factor of 1.75-2.5. This would put a VR's (172hp stock) potential HP limit at around 250-350hp, yet you are able to get 660-675 Whp (not crank, which would be 7%-ish higher than Whp). I would assume the weak link to be pistons, unless RPM's are high in which it will probably be rods/rod bolts.

I have tons of respect for you, I've watched you do so many projects, I followed your stuff on Hardcore also, how on earth are you able to get so much more HP out of an engine using stock rods/pistons than what it is "designed" to handle? Great fuel maps, non agressive timing, ARP everything? How does E85 behave differently than gasoline besides the stoichometric value?

Sorry to thread jack. OP, this car is amazing! what I wouldn't pay for just a single pass in it (riding, not even driving)


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

Motor has ARP rod bolts and head studs. Were reving the motor to almost 8k rpm. ive made 20+ 10 second passes on this motor. Its been 2 years since ive touched it. I already put a new piston in it and drove it around a little. Ready for a race this weekend.


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

Good luck on your upcoming race this weekend. You have a sick setup. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Most stuff would have a healthy safety factor with a reasonable fatigue life... 10 minutes at WOT (or whatever, not hating) is not considered a reasonable fatigue life to OE engineers  The acceptable stress levels ramp up pretty quick though once you get down into the real low cycle stuff. 

:thumbup:


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Just saw the results from Import revolution, the car ran a new PB 10.09
This guy just doesn't quit, he just keeps getting faster :thumbup::beer:
Congrats


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

Hopefully there will be a new thread started for this car soon


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

sp_golf said:


> Just saw the results from Import revolution, the car ran a new PB 10.09
> This guy just doesn't quit, he just keeps getting faster :thumbup::beer:
> Congrats


Insane... I was wondering how it made out. Any other details... Seems like Kevin is hiding something.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Jeebus said:


> Insane... I was wondering how it made out. Any other details... Seems like Kevin is hiding something.


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Block-VR6-10.09-147mph-on-24.5-s-Import-Revo


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

Getting closer went [email protected] this weekend.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

:thumbup: that is awesome!


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)




----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Congrats once again. 

Please keep these cars together for Imports vs domestics... We're making the 20hr drive down and I'm hoping to see some VW's representing.


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

I love how the glovebox opens up and then slowly starts closing when your done with your run, congrats agin man. This car is just a beast and you have spent a lot less money than most people on here ever dreamed of spending and yet your still way faster, pretty sweet


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

lugnuts said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Those cams are just something else... gurgle pop gurgle.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

need bigger cams if anyone wants testing done


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Jeebus said:


> Congrats once again.
> 
> Please keep these cars together for Imports vs domestics... We're making the 20hr drive down and I'm hoping to see some VW's representing.


 You bet your ass we'll be there. :beer:


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

makes me want a mk3


----------



## need4spd (May 20, 2007)

Nice this would decimate 99.995% of the cars on the road. Pure power. I still dig my friends 8 valve motor. It shows germany engineering.


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

To respond to your question. I am not sure if you know this about the 12v VR6 is that it was originally designed to be a Diesel engine so everything was forged from the factory that's why you can get so much power out of these engines without having to change the pistons.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

pistons are not forged


----------



## agidec29 (Jul 11, 2009)

this car is a beast! do you happen to know the blue mkiv jetta, that you raced a few times at waterfest? he has "tha kid" written on his intake manifold. id like to ask him a few questions thanks!


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

agidec29 said:


> this car is a beast! do you happen to know the blue mkiv jetta, that you raced a few times at waterfest? he has "tha kid" written on his intake manifold. id like to ask him a few questions thanks!


haha yes we know "tha kid" young chris is an old friend of mine. not sure if he is on here but what do you want to know?


----------



## agidec29 (Jul 11, 2009)

turbodub said:


> haha yes we know "tha kid" young chris is an old friend of mine. not sure if he is on here but what do you want to know?


lol awesome! do you know what he did to the car? i saw his bay and everything looks stock besides that huge precision turbo and his gutted interior lol


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

agidec29 said:


> lol awesome! do you know what he did to the car? i saw his bay and everything looks stock besides that huge precision turbo and his gutted interior lol


its a piston and rod stock bore motor, w/ aeb head and stock intake manifold. it has a modified full race exhaust manifold to fit the turbo. its on eurodyne maestro tuned by kevin black.


----------



## agidec29 (Jul 11, 2009)

turbodub said:


> its a piston and rod stock bore motor, w/ aeb head and stock intake manifold. it has a modified full race exhaust manifold to fit the turbo. its on eurodyne maestro tuned by kevin black.


What kind of rod and piston is hE using? Specs on the transmission? Axle?


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

agidec29 said:


> What kind of rod and piston is hE using? Specs on the transmission? Axle?


je pistons, brute rods. stock pos 02m trans and axels.


----------



## agidec29 (Jul 11, 2009)

Thank youu!


----------



## The GLI Kid!! (Nov 5, 2009)

yea this guys know what i am running. lol


----------



## agidec29 (Jul 11, 2009)

The GLI Kid!! said:


> yea this guys know what i am running. lol


Are you tha kid? Lol if you are, big fan of the car its awesome


----------



## Riders TM (Dec 20, 2007)

lugnuts said:


> need bigger cams if anyone wants testing done


ill take you up on this if its still needed.


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

Riders TM said:


> ill take you up on this if its still needed.


Yep send me some 298's


----------



## The GLI Kid!! (Nov 5, 2009)

yes i am lol. thanks


----------



## Riders TM (Dec 20, 2007)

05JettaGLXVR6 said:


> Yep send me some 298's


^^^ this.


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

your glove box is falling out

congrats on having the fastest mk3:thumbup:


----------



## agidec29 (Jul 11, 2009)

The GLI Kid!! said:


> yes i am lol. thanks


Np man, i hope one day my car will be like yours


----------

